# Loose droppings, any idea?



## horsey4 (30 December 2010)

My horse does not have diarrhea but has runny liquid that runs down this back legs, I was just wondering if anyone could suggest a supplement that I could use to try solve this. His droppings are slightly soft too. I have tried pink powder but it has not made any difference, neither did taking him off sugar beet. He is stabled over night and fed Alfa A and sugar beet and haylage. Thanks in advance


----------



## poorchickens (30 December 2010)

This happened to my mare after we changed yards and she was put on haylage. Her belly is better on hay but she loses loads of condition, so haylage it is! So, vet prescribed codeine phosphate tablets. She has two twice a day and it's changed our life  No more washing legs, rugs, clothes and a dry stable


----------



## boneo (30 December 2010)

A far simpler, cheaper, and effective cure for loose droppings, a cup of plain flour in the feed will usually cure the problem, I have used this method for years.


----------



## **Vanner** (30 December 2010)

I've been using diareeze by global herbs with great effect against the exact same problem.  It is £1 a day! so i'm off to look for plain flour 

Boneo - do you use this for more than a day?

Other people have recommended live yoghurt.


----------



## monikirk (30 December 2010)

That's interesting - how many milligrams are the codine tabs? My horse is really having probs with the squits after just eating haylage since the freeze and very little grass. I've tried the naff balancer with no noticeable results thou the flour might be worth trying!


----------



## **Vanner** (30 December 2010)

Should have mentioned mines on haylage balancer too!


----------



## poorchickens (31 December 2010)

monikirk said:



			That's interesting - how many milligrams are the codine tabs? My horse is really having probs with the squits after just eating haylage since the freeze and very little grass. I've tried the naff balancer with no noticeable results thou the flour might be worth trying! 

Click to expand...

They are 60mg tablets. She started on 5 tablets twice a day but was down to 2 twice a day within 5 days. Two hours after her first 5 tablets, her belly was fine. It was amazing. The vet says she'll probably be on them for the rest of the winter until the grazing is better and she has less haylege. I think that I paid £16 for 50 tablets. Worth every penny


----------



## sallyg (31 December 2010)

My cob has the same problem and I too have had great success with Global Herbs Diareez.  I have solved the problem completely by swapping him onto soaked hay now though.


----------



## horsey4 (1 January 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. He has to be on haylage, hay is in short supply and too expensvie! Has anyone had any experience of NAF Thrive? Did the flour work for anyone? Thanks


----------



## MinxGTi (1 January 2011)

Ooo I might also give flour a go.

My boy has recently got loose droppings from being in with the snow and eating haylage!


----------



## sugarlump121 (2 January 2011)

My friends horse was very very runny as in matted tail the lot! She has to feed haylege all night and all day, the naf haylege balancer helped loads and then she changed to a less rich haylege for through the night and its completely cleared now- even having richer haylege through the day.


----------



## blondieacerider (8 January 2011)

Another vote for Codeine tablets, usually 6 morning & night to start with cutting it down until you find a dose that suits your horse/pony.
Can be expensive and is a prescription drug but you vet has to if asked issue you with a prescription, they are usually a repeat prescription for 3 repeats and vet will charge you IRO £10 per prescription but then you can buy your drugs at a fraction of the price the vet charges.

Try 
http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/code...4.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP


----------

